# Layoutbewertung / Frage zum Druck



## Leola13 (31. August 2006)

Hai,

im Anhang seht ihr eine Doppelseite (A5 auf A4 quer) unseres neu erstellten Gemeindebriefes.

Folgende Fragen dazu :

Der Drucker hat die untere Abschlußlinie mit der Seitenzahl und der Angabe der Ausgabe bemängelt. Dies sähe nicht gut aus. (Schrift zu klein, Abstand der Texte darüber unterschiedlich) Das sehe ich ganz anders. Wie ist euere Meinung dazu ?


Zur Zeit ist der Ablauf der Erstellung folgender : Der Gemeindebrief wird redaktionell erstellt und dann auf Papier mit einem Laserdrucker ausgedruckt. Der Drucker erstellt davon fotografierte (?) Druckvorlagen.
Bei dem angehängten Layout hat er Probleme mit den grauen Balken. Die werden angeblich (ich nehme an durch den Druck und das anschließende Fotografieren) im Druck verwischt, d.h. teilweise als Punkt, teilweise gar nicht dargestellt.

Ist dieser Ablauf (Ausdruck - Fotografieren -Drucken) normal ?
Ist es nicht besser ein PDF File zu liefern, welches zum Druck verwandt wird ? Um auch die o.a. Problematik zu umgehen.

Enthaltene Bilder will er generell als Original haben um sie zu bearbeiten, obwohl ich der Meinung bin, daß meine bearbeiteten und in ein PDF eingebetteten Bilder mindestens eine genauso gute Quali haben;-] . Ist das normal ?

Fazit : Wäre der Ablauf und die Problematik mit einem Dienstleister der auf elektronischem Weg "bedient" wird nicht besser, bzw. geringer ?


Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem halbwegs vernünftig erklären können. Sorry die entsprechenden Fachbegriffe sind leider bei mir nicht vorhanden.:-( 


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ellie (31. August 2006)

Moin,

so Gemeindebriefe dürfen ja nix kosten, so meine Erfahrung. Daher vermute ich, daß dein "Drucker" ihn auf seinem S/W-Kopierer durchzieht und da sind Originale natürlich besser und Graustufen und eine zu dicht an den Rand gesetzte Fußzeile schlecht. 

Der druckt den Kram garantiert nicht im Offset oder digital, vermutlich bekommt ihr auch einen Billigpreis und nun ja, muß eben billig gedruckt werden. Darf ich mal fragen, welche Auflage, Umfang, Weiterverarbeitung und Preis?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Leola13 (31. August 2006)

Hai,

du darfst fragen. ;-) 

Auflage : ca. 1750 Stck   Umfang : 24 - 32 Seiten (entsprechend 2 mal A5 auf A4 beidseitig = 6 - 8 Seiten)  Weiterverarbeitung : Rückenheftung, oder was meinst du damit ?  Preis : je nach dem 600 - 700 Euro.
Kopierer glaub ich nicht. Er hat auch schon mal die Ausdrucke auf Folie bekommen. (Da spart er sich das "abfotografieren"). Die Preise sind nicht unbedingt das Günstigste (ich hab schon mal recherchiert), aber alles lief bisher reibungslos.

Bisher hat der Pfarrer das Ganze auch in WORD erstellt und ausgedruckt. Dann kam ich mit neuen Ideen ...... und schon geht das Theater los.  

Ciao Stefan


----------

